# Bulking shakes



## thunderpants (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know good bulking shake recipes that doesn't include powders ( e.g whey) that you have to buy, as I basically can't afford supplements. For example could you have high cal shakes using evoo that doesn't taste like ****e??!! anyone recipes would be gratefully received, thanks.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The problem you're going to have is if you want it to include protein, whey is about as cheap as it comes.

If you're just looking for cals though, fullfat milk, oats (1kg bag 75p from supermarket), glug of olive oil, maybe a scoop of ice cream or nesquick of you don't like the flavour. Could add protein with eggs, but whey would probably still work out cheaper.


----------



## thunderpants (Feb 9, 2013)

I do make a protein shake which I take daily which is, half a pint of whole milk, 1 egg, quarter cup of oats, teaspoon of sugar, blob of cottage cheese, and a bannanna, so maybe a blob of evoo would make this shake cover protein and bulking?? also you reckon a tub of whey will work out cheaper in the long run than buying eggs?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well there are three bases you need to cover: protein, carbs and fats. These three things are what calories are worked out from. Fat being the most calorie dense of the three. So yeah, add fat (as in oil) and you're adding calories.

Yep, an unflavoured whey is about as cheep as you can get for protein. I got 5 kg of unflavoured delivered for just over £40 from MyProtein using a discount code (expired now) on my last order.

To get the same amount of protein from eggs as you do in a scoop of protein you'd need 3-4


----------



## thunderpants (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Mark for the advice on whey, I reckon on getting some now.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

To save a fortune I've always used Scottish oats in powder form, Chocolate Whey, a scoop of peanut butter and a tablespoon of cinnamon (serving do depend on your goal). Tastes amazing, especially with unsweetened almond milk.. Extra fat reduced coco powder is always an added bonus for a more chocolate taste.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

can't beat double cream in a shake if you want calories...


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Main things I'd include in a shake if I was making it myself would be full fat milk, oats, olive oil maybe a banana or 2. I'd much rather have the food than grow from a drink though.


----------

